# Resources > Education Center >  >  Survey about meditation and lucid dreaming

## luz2019

Hi,

I am a student from the Philipps University of Marburg, Germany. I am writing my master thesis about lucid dreaming. Therefor I created an online survey to investigate what factors may contribute to lucid experiences. I would be delighted if you would like to participate and help me (and science) for a better understanding of lucid dreaming.
Due to methodological issues, I am only looking for participants who


-never received a diagnose of a sleeping disorder, psychiatric disorder or neurological disorder
-can recall three dreams per week or more (no matter if lucid or not)


At the beginning of the survey, I will ask you about these criteria. Please do not feel bad, if you cannot participate because of these reasons. 

The survey will take about 10-20 minutes, and you will have the chance to win one out of three 20$ Amazon vouchers (or equivalent to your currency) if you completed it.

The link: https://www.soscisurvey.de/luz2019/

Thank you very much for your interest and participation!

Kind regards,
Stephan

----------


## luz2019

Some more participants would be awesome!

----------


## indoholik

Hey, I've done it. Good luck for your studies.

----------


## luz2019

Thank you!

----------


## Caradon

Can't promise no psychiatric disorders. Sometimes I feel a little crazy... And I look at the life experience in ways some doctors might think are crazy/delusional. But I never go to doctors so I can at least honestly say never been diagnosed with anything.  :smiley:  

But on a more serious note. Not intending to belittle your research. But  I never understand this kind of thing. Because it all seems pretty straightforward and simple to me. 

I can tell you the three most important factors that contribute to lucidity right here in one post.


Firstly, motivation. One needs to have the motivation to set their mind to the task. Secondly, Patience. One needs to have patience and not expect it to happen over night because it can take work. Thirdly persistence. For the patient motivated person who is persistent and does not give up. Results will come.


I think inducing lucidity is something people like to overcomplicate. The difficulty is in maintaining the motivation and determination. The concept of bringing your waking thoughts of lucidity into your dreams is very simple.

----------


## zelcrow

I missed the survey by a handful of days!  

Your post, Caradon, reminds me of a quote I read in _Dream Yoga: Illuminating Your Life through Lucid Dreaming and the Tibetan Yogas of Sleep_. "Lucid dreaming appears to be an experience widely available to the highly motivated."  That was apparently written by dream researchers David Cohen and Robert Price.

----------

